# Help



## SharonO (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone tell me why my thread was deleted by someone called Jojo and how a new member who has just joined, is supposed to find out about these things with no communication or explanation.
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SharonO said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me why my thread was deleted by someone called Jojo and how a new member who has just joined, is supposed to find out about these things with no communication or explanation.
> Many thanks



Your post was deleted because our rules state, we dont allow advertising on the forum. When you joined the forum, the rules are there for you to agree to adhere to 

Welcome and do feel free to post any questions, problems or advise tho

Jo (moderator)


----------



## SharonO (Jul 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Your post was deleted because our rules state, we dont allow advertising on the forum. When you joined the forum, the rules are there for you to agree to adhere to
> 
> Welcome and do feel free to post any questions, problems or advise tho
> 
> Jo (moderator)


Thank you Jojo, I am afraid I just ticked the rules box as they are normally all the same, so I didn't see the no advertising bit. i only joined as I wanted to offer my property in Portugal as I don't like it sitting empty. I saw a section that said Portugal property is that not the same site then?
Kind regards
Sharon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ah you see, you should always read stuff before you tick boxes lol!!!!! The Portugal Property section is generally for "premium account" advertisers. Very occasionally there maybe an old and trusted regular poster who may slip the net. Apart from that, we try to keep all the forums free from adverts otherwise they would be heaving. Us moderators delete and remove several adverts a day! Adverts arent that interesting if you're wanting to find out info about life and living in a country and I appreciate your little post wasnt the crime of the century!!! You're not the only one and if we let em all stay, you'd simply be one of 100s.

Maybe stay and get to know some of the regulars on here and you may find a solution!!???


Jo xx


----------



## SharonO (Jul 20, 2010)

Will do thanks Jojo.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



SharonO said:


> Will do thanks Jojo.


Hi Sharon

Welcome to the Forum. I hope that you are not put of because apart from helping each other we like to have a bit of fun. 

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

SharonO said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me why my thread was deleted by someone called Jojo and how a new member who has just joined, is supposed to find out about these things with no communication or explanation.
> Many thanks


JOJO is a moderator on this forum and her note says that your post was removed because of advertising, This is noted beside the post that has been removed.... 

But see that she has replied to you. We are a friendly bunch honest


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> JOJO is a moderator on this forum and her note says that your post was removed because of advertising, This is noted beside the post that has been removed....
> 
> But see that she has replied to you. We are a friendly bunch honest


Friendly! yes even me the new free man.

Peter


----------

